# DIY-Truck bed elevated seating



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

I am looking into building a combonation of an elevated seating/gear storage compartment out of wood for the back of my truck. Almost like the aluminum dog kennel tool box combos you can buy. 

I was thinking of having a bench seat (probably from a jeep) elevated about a 1 1/2 feet with a storage compartment underneath with rod holders and other things mounted to it. The compartment would not need to be enclosed on all sides....just enough to keep some things out of the elements. Also I would need it to be light enough so that two people could lift it in/out of my truck. 

Has anyone done something like this or do you have any suggestions. 

Thanks, 

Taylor


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

Something like this without the dog kennels


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

txrowdy said:


> Also I would need it to be light enough so that two people could lift it in/out of my truck.
> 
> Has anyone done something like this or do you have any suggestions.
> 
> ...


Personally I think you would be better off using schedule 14 or 16 square tubing making sur to add a brace in the center that reaches the truck bed. Wood would be heavy. Your Ppicture did not come through


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

yes light guage steel is a great way to go. we built one and used 1 1/2" square tubing. we made a frame and screwed those plastic deck boards for the top. the key to making it easyly removeable is to make removable components.


----------

